# Gene testing...



## Morgan4 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi, we recently just got a female V. I know there are certain health issues related with V's, just curious if anyones done of of these tests for theirs to be safe. Or am I being a new pup Helicopter mom? any info would be great, Thank you.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Those tests are the ones the parents of your pup should have had after they turned 2. Your breeder can help you with what tests they have performed and what they recommend for your pup after she turns 2, hip dysplasia and thyroid tests are usually the most common one, but some breeders would do elbow, heart, eye test and some autoimmune related ones too. You can also look up the results of the parents in the OFA database.


----------

